

Writing and WYSIWYG text editors. Medium vs CKEditor - xharekx33
http://webjit.su/blog/2013/09/14/writing-wysiwyg-text-editors-medium-vs-CKEditor/

======
bowerbird
either you have confused me, or it is _you_ who is confused.

i think it's the latter, but i'll see what other people say.

-bowerbird

